# Timing belt carnage pics



## 20vTa4 (Jun 21, 2001)

This happened while my wife was driving to work. The timing belt roller seized and the fun ensued. I did the timing job only about 40,000 miles ago at 80k. The belt got so hot it fused to the cam gears. It ended up bending 13 of 15 valves in the passenger side head, somehow the drivers side was spared. All in all it could have been a lot worse,I ended up getting both heads rebuilt and put it all back together for around $1500 including the head work. I can't even imagine what this would have cost at the dealer...........


----------



## wide_mk1 (Aug 13, 2007)

good lord, worsttt.... 

i just got back today from having it done, i just turned 80k as well 

hate to see that happen, good luck getting it back together!


----------

